# Wahoo Bomb



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone else have this happen? I bought a Wahoo Bomb at the Outcast sale. Haven't had a chance to put it in the water yet. I always check the rigging ofmy lures before I run them, and typically don't buy pre-rigged lures.On the way out to some bottom spots Sat. we decide to give it a shot even though the water looked like crap. Uncoil the CABLE leader(no kinks), attach a trolling weight to it, drop the lure in the water, followed by the weight (with a little steady pressure on them to prevent twisting), let the line out, push the lever up and....SNAP! Weight skips out of the water, $50 lure is gone. :banghead We were only doing 17knts. Talk about unhappy!! I haven't had a chance to take the leader to Outcast, but will this week and explain to them what happened. I have never seen cable leader snap like that before. Can anyone explain this to me?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

It may have gotten wrapped around the weight or itself.



Do yourself a favor and skip the trolling weights. Go out and get a couple black bart wahoo lures and rig them on heavy mono - or cable if you must. The design will keep them in the water at up to as fast as any boat I've run them from. We've pulled them hours at 24kts without a problem. At 16 kts, they run just like a good trolling lure should. dive, smoke, shake, wiggle then up for air every 5 seconds.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Hard to believe the cable snapped. Perhaps the crimp pulled? Definitely wierd. Not second guessing...just trying to figure out what happened.

Sometimes the crimp and wire leader are made from dissimilar metals...if they get wet, they are prone to corrosion and weakening.

Always rig everything yourself. We spend too much money fishing to lose fish (or lures) to other people's poor rigging. (not saying this was the case....just my 2 cents)

Also, always use a long heavy mono shock leader when fast trolling heavy lure and weights. It will take some of the stress of your tackle and lines.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

The cable broke in the middle. Clean break. I normally rig everything on heavy mono. We run a 20ft bimini twist on our 50W's. We lowered the lure into the water first and kept the tension on the line while deploying to prevent the lure from wrapping around the weight. Guess it didn't help? Hurts my feelings to lose a lure (especially when it's not to a fish!) Thanks for the replies fellas!

Bob


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

If you were fishing a wahoo bomb , they are meant for casting and or sliding .

I have used these to great effect in mexico when wahoo fishing the banks. The idea is to cast a bomb out when on anchor and speed reel them in after letting them sink 100 or so ft deep. The other method is sliding, or basically dropping the bomb right over and letting it sink when a troll bite happens ( usally 4 guys trolling while everyone else is waiting for a bite with a jig or bomb in hand). Using this sliding method the boat can get 10 to 30 people hooked up all at once with wahoo. Now in mexico there seems to be huge schools of wahoo making this method deadly, but in the gulf i have yet to try this . I think it would work great as i know when we get troll bites , there are times when we slow down and the other rods go off .

Wahoo bombs are usally rigged on lite wire so they get bites when casting on anchor for wahoo as they can see pretty good in clear water. My guess is the wire didnyt hod up to 16Kt and the troll weight. Just guessing but do you know what size wire your bomb was rigged on ??? I have 10 or so from last last trip to mexico and they are rigged with 125# sevenstrand wire.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

This one was rigged on multi-strand cable. I want to say it was something like 600lb. Crimps looked good and had offshore loops on the ends. It was advertised to be able to be trolled up to 20 something knts.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

So how do you get these lures down in the water column where wahoo like them especially at high noon ??? Hell how do you even get them below your prop wash on the short middle on a boat with twin outboards to where the fish can see them...:doh


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *DISANTO (6/2/2008)*Hard to believe the cable snapped. Perhaps the crimp pulled? Definitely wierd. Not second guessing...just trying to figure out what happened.
> 
> Sometimes the crimp and wire leader are made from dissimilar metals...if they get wet, they are prone to corrosion and weakening.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave that is what I was thinking, but he said they were brand new and never been in the water hell they wouldn't insantaneously corrode. The only thing I could think of is that when whoever the knucklehead is who crimped used a short crimp and over crimped it or used the wrong diameter and over crimped it both will cause that wire basically to kink and snap under pressure. That was a free one. Why the hell and use wire on anything especially if you are high speed trolling. Use a long big j hook and a little spring chaffing gear above you eye and 2 or 3 long stainless crimps. What the hell is the fish going to bite in off in front of the lure at 15 knots and everybody knows wahoo are slashers and not swallowers anyway....Some of these people and their ideas I am real sure about. Tell Dr. Wolff I said Hello.:letsdrink


----------

